
Suomi: Like Hacker News, but for Finns written in elixir - searchableguy
https://github.com/yliaho/suomi.dev
======
aniix
I've had a look at the demo site and it seems simplistic and impressive. I
have been looking for a good HN clone that I can use for my blog. How can I
install or port your version for a language other than Finnish? Couldn't find
a helpful guide on the GitHub page.

~~~
Yliaho
Hey, author of suomi.dev here.

First of all, thanks for taking interest in the project. I wasn't quite
expecting someone posting it to HN. suomi.dev is a two week project into
learning Elixir language, and as such, I wouldn't recommend using it as-is
without auditing the source code first. Unfortunately the locale is hard-coded
into the application layer itself, so skimming through the controllers or html
templates for example could be a bit difficult for someone who doesn't
understand Finnish.

You're not the only person to raise interest for a drop-in "HN-like" platform
for their specific purpose though, so I'm considering turning the project to
be more adaptable.

If you're not planning to use the current version of the project for anything
_too_ serious, I could possibly work on a separate branch where I'll translate
it to English. How's that sound?

